# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  [WTB] Bak Fiber Second Jakarta Selatan

## Abah Rommy

Permisi..lagi cari bak fiber second untuk piara ikan. Ukuran di atas 2 meter panjang nya. Lokasi di Cilandak.
Kalo ada yang punya pm or sms ya..
harganya nego aja..
Terimakasih

Salam
Abah Rommy
021.410.14601

*Spoiler* for _bak fiber_: Show

----------


## Abah Rommy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eandhy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abah Rommy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

